# What do i do ?????????



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

ive had this piranha .. and its stomach has been buldging out for a while ... and if it does have eggs i wanna know the proper procedure. .. what do i do ? what do i feed them ect ect. .any suggestions would be apreciated..

!Cole!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

how bad in it sticking out? it may be an internal parasite...

any pics?


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

na it dont look like it can be anytihng dangerouse . i just a little fatter then the rest .. its not like ... HUGE or anything.


----------

